# Howling In His Sleep...



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

So, sometime last year, my brother heard Tucker howl in his sleep. We chalked it up to just a weird doggy dream. But the past 2 months or so, he's been doing it more and more frequently. At least a couple times a week when he's deep asleep (doesn't matter what time of day) he'll let out this creepy howl.

I'm not sure why he's doing it more and more... it's WEIRD...

Is this somewhat normal... what do you think it means???

He does it at home and when he's with me at my boyfriends...

:no:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenLover*

GoldenLover

I'm no expert, but I would say he is dreaming and is "talking!!"

I've watched both of my dogs move their legs and make little sounds when they are fast asleep. I always think they must be "Chasing something or running in their dream!"


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah, he's always done the "running" in his sleep with little whimpers, but the recent howling (which is loud by the way lol) is really eerie.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Our Opus... who only barked an average of twice a year... "talked" in her sleep all the time. She would very softly woof-woof, growl, or whimper, and occasionally howl. I used to tell people that Opus was dreaming she was the biggest, toughest, meanest dog on the block. 

Once, in the middle of a long woefull howl, she woke suddenly, stood up, looked around as if to say, "Did you hear that? What was that?"


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My mom thinks dogs howl because they know someone is going to die... LOL.

So now she's got me freaked out that my end is coming


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

No one here ... and no one we knew... died after any of our howling episodes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*no*

Don't waste a minute of your precious day and life worrying about that!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL I try not to!

I just dunno why he seems to be doing it more and more as he gets older.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

GoldenLover84 said:


> So, sometime last year, my brother heard Tucker howl in his sleep. We chalked it up to just a weird doggy dream. But the past 2 months or so, he's been doing it more and more frequently. At least a couple times a week when he's deep asleep (doesn't matter what time of day) he'll let out this creepy howl.
> 
> I'm not sure why he's doing it more and more... it's WEIRD...
> 
> ...


Ripley does the same thing and she is a very hard sleeper atleast 3-5 days a week. It's not soft and quiet it totally startles you. Now I am us to it and love when she does this.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

At least you haven't been kicked out of bed yet...



GoldenLover84 said:


> So, sometime last year, my brother heard Tucker howl in his sleep. We chalked it up to just a weird doggy dream. But the past 2 months or so, he's been doing it more and more frequently. At least a couple times a week when he's deep asleep (doesn't matter what time of day) he'll let out this creepy howl.
> 
> I'm not sure why he's doing it more and more... it's WEIRD...
> 
> ...


----------



## Andythom (Jun 20, 2009)

Mine does it ALL the time. He will growl, yelp, howl, etc...none of which he ever does when he's awake. I always get a good laugh out of it.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, as long as it's nothing to be worried about! Just a weird habit he developed as an adult dog.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I wouldn't worry. Dillon's a sleep talker too.. he barks and growls and howls and it always wakes me up lol


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Once, in the middle of a long woefull howl, she woke suddenly, stood up, looked around as if to say, "Did you hear that? What was that?"


That has to make you giggle!

.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger's the opposite; as he's gotten older, he's stopped most his night time noises. The first three months I had him, he'd fall asleep and then start whimpering and crying. Making noises I've never hear come out of of a dog before. It was always the same pattern - whimper, cry, do a whole body flinch, then start growling like his life depended on it. He did almost every night and it used to scare the heck out of me when I'd wake him up to him growling since I never knew if he growling at an intruder or not. 

I might be "humanizing" my dog too much but I think those nightime cries/growls had something to do with his past life (he's a rescue who's been abused). Now that he's getting used to his new life, the night noises have dropped significantly. 

*Regarding the howling, it is the creepiest noise isn't it? My old border collie who rarely barked, once let a bone-chilling howl in the middle of the kitchen. I was around 14 and home alone and it was around midnight. He howled twice more than stopped. I never heard him do that again in the 16 years we had him. Creepy.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Mom's dog will do that too and it is "creepy". We spent the summer with Mom and Scully at Cape Cod last year. The dogs sleep in the kitchen and we are up stairs. The first night she did it I was sound asleep when I heard this horrible howl, I thought it was a wild animal being killed (the house is on a lake and sometimes something gets eaten at night - yuk) It was blood curdling. The next morning I asked Mom if she heard the "thing" last night and she said Oh that was Scully, sometimes she does that in her sleep. OMIGOD! She did it about 5 - 6 times in the 2 months. I never got used to hearing it. 

She is ok, doesn't remember it at all but I have to wonder how my two reacted to it.


----------



## G Olden (Dec 3, 2009)

Bailey frequently whimpers and yelps when he is sleeping,but Jasmine never makes a sound 

:curtain: He hasn't started howling yet - and hopefully he won't :crossfing 

:wavey:


----------



## berneyq (May 1, 2010)

our 7 year old just started the howling in her sleep...it's happened 3 times now

like many we try to imagine what they are dreaming and up until now it's been whimpering, the running/moving legs, deeeep breaths, growling and even tail wagging which always makes us stop what we're doing and watch with big smiles on our faces 

but the howling...

my boyfriend is convinced that she sees death but I don't want to go there, much too sad and so I'm here instead!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont think it is anything like that. My Bama is a whiner and howler in his sleep. Tell your boyfriend not to worry. My Pawley sleeps with his eyes open sometimes, now that freaks me out too and he is a very deep sleeper so that can be scary when trying to wake him up.


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

Sounds pretty normal to me. Moose whines whimpers yelps really loud and runs in his sleep. I think he is dreaming about hunting birds.


----------

